# Best Watch winder under £150



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

A mate is looking at buying a watch winder for a Xmas present for her husband. 
All the arguments for, and against, put aside. What is a decent winder for less than her £150 budget.

Any advice on brand/model/where to buy is very welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I've got Aevitas winders ,not bad for the money.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Cheers for the advice folks. I'm passing these suggestions on. The wolf winders seem nice but not found any in budget yet. Keep suggestions coming.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Littlelegs said:


> Cheers for the advice folks. I'm passing these suggestions on. The wolf winders seem nice but not found any in budget yet. Keep suggestions coming.


 I have 3 brand new Wolf Watch winders that came with some recents purchases. If your friend is interested I list one in the classifieds.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Craftycockney, I'll send her a message. Which winder is it? Are they new/boxed? Ideally she wants a single watch winder. The all important question is price? PM if you like :thumbs_up:

cheers jamie


----------



## Polyfun (Sep 15, 2020)

I have got a Piccolo winder, which is £110 from the Christopher Ward web site. I chose it primarily because it is modular: £110 is for the first one with a plug, then you can buy another one later without a plug for £90, and it will draw its power from the first one, as long as you place them side by side.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Littlelegs said:


> Craftycockney, I'll send her a message. Which winder is it? Are they new/boxed? Ideally she wants a single watch winder. The all important question is price? PM if you like :thumbs_up:
> 
> cheers jamie


 Pm'd


----------



## ellaharry45 (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey have your mate checked on 
garage organization coupon? because I got a watch for my bro for Christmas from there, deals are amazing and multiple varaities are available, I hope your mate can easily find.

Good luck.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Has anyone else had any experience of Barrington Watch Winders?

I will be in the market for one soon, I bought the missus one of these last September and it seems pretty good to me, feels solid, is adjustable and is quiet enough to sleep through. I'm surprised to never see them mentioned in here, am I missing something blindingly obvious?

https://www.barringtonwatchwinders.com/watch-winders/single-watch-winders?gclid=Cj0KCQiA34OBBhCcARIsAG32uvOseKhmNeOTWE_lrpxcJKCkcK8OGGVd05q_YU8XD4ozkrUx2J0uNC8aAjmrEALw_wcB


----------

